# Autostratus Roof Light leak



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

Recently purchased 1998 Elddis Autostratus EK on a Peugeot Boxer chassis. We had quite a bit of snow last weekend & after it had thawed i went inside & noticed water had come in from the over cab roof light onto furnishings below. My driveway has a fair slope on it and any water from thawing snow would have run to this point as there is a recess where the roof light is fitted. I am having a habitation service next week. Is it expensive to have them fit a new roof light ? Its only small. Probably about 12 - 15 inch square. Does anyone think the slope of my drive could have contributed. Looking in the vehicle today cant tell its leaked and it has rained since the thaw. Any comments

spire 2003


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Spire!

It could be that snow has blown, or just found its way, under the outer cover of the roof light. Some rooflights have permanent air venting so there must be spaces in the construction to allow for that. 

I've experienced very strong winds which were able to blow the rain into the MH through a closed rooflight!! 

You mentioned a habitation service. Get the rooflight checked by all means but I don't think you need a new one. The worst case could be old sealant that is not doing its job. It would take me about 30 minutes to replace the sealant as it's not a big job.

Whatever you decide, I wish you well.


----------

